# BRAND NEW Protech IS14L Steel Edge Snow Pusher for a wheel loader



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

Brand new protech IS14L Steel Edge Snow Pusher for a Wheel Loader. $5,999 takes it.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/469065314666985


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Where is it?


----------



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

Hampshire, IL


----------

